# Garmin Blue Chart with sat overlay - LA



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have installed in my Garmin 441S the software, it is ok, not great. The graphics are usable, not as clear as Lowrance software. Go to ebay and you can find the chip you are asking about at a reduced pricing.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I disagree. I use this on my 741xs and it works awesome. Much clearer picture than the Standard Mapping chip on the lowrances. MY chip will be for sale soon as I'm moving to a Simrad and it won't work with that.

In reading this again Stephen may be talking about the actual Bluechart. I have the Louisiana Bayou chip. The Bluechart is awful. I had that on my 740s and kept the photos turned off it was so bad.

The Louisiana Bayou chip on the other hand is like having google maps on your GPS.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Also, The best part about it is that, just like google maps, it is detailed enough to show the deeper parts of ponds and small bayous so you can easily stay in the natural channel when running rather than ending up in inches of water.


----------

